# Broadcast-message über spez. Netzwerk-Schnittstelle



## TRaeger (28. Nov 2017)

Hallo, 
ich versuche eine Broadcast-Message über meine 2. Netzwerk-Karte zu versenden, doch diese wird generell immer über die 1.Netzwerkkarte (Default-Route) versandt. Gibt es mit Java eine Möglichkeit, die Netzwerkkarte gezielt anzusprechen?

mit freundlichen Grüßen
Tilman Räger


----------



## looparda (28. Nov 2017)

Ich denk mal du arbeitest mit Sockets. Ist das Folgende dann passend?
"To send the data, the system determines which interface is used. However, if you have a preference or otherwise need to specify which NIC to use, you can query the system for the appropriate interfaces and find an address on the interface you want to use.":

```
NetworkInterface nif = NetworkInterface.getByName("bge0");
Enumeration<InetAddress> nifAddresses = nif.getInetAddresses();

Socket soc = new java.net.Socket();
soc.bind(new InetSocketAddress(nifAddresses.nextElement(), 0));
soc.connect(new InetSocketAddress(address, port));
```
https://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/networking/nifs/definition.html


----------

